# "There is no need to tip" (Video)



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

"There is no need to tip" says the executives of Uber as they sit in their office overlooking San Francisco Bay. After all, they have designed a product where people can get a ride 24/7 that is far cheaper than a Taxi cab. Any person, regardless of their morality, dignity and reason can instantly make an account with Uber and be paired with one of Uber's "Partners" for a ride just about anywhere.

What these Brainiacs don't realize is what their frontline goes through. What each night could bring for a driver that gets compensated minimally for dealing with the scums of the earth (see video). While 99% of the passengers I have had were stellar, this is the shit that goes on that was happened to have been caught on camera. This means more than 4-5 times as much stuff has happened that was never recorded.

However, as Travis Kalanick insists "there is no need to tip the driver". What he is effectively saying is: "I don't give a **** about these peasants that make the company's money."


----------

